# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  50 millones de euros para 12 nuevos proyectos de depuración en España

## Jonasino

> Se trata de proyectos a ejecutar en Cantabria (33,1 millones de euros), Islas Baleares (11,1 millones de euros), Castilla y León (4,1 millones de euros), Comunidad de Madrid (2 millones de euros) y Extremadura (0,5 millones de euros).
>     Incluye los colectores generales de la Ría Rada y del Ason dentro del saneamiento de las Marismas de Santoña (Cantabria), el anteproyecto del aliviadero de emergencia de la zona S Arenal en Palma de Mallorca (Baleares) y el proyecto del colector interceptor general y conexión del saneamiento de Cabañas Raras al del Bierzo Bajo (León).
>     Estas actuaciones se enmarcan en el Plan CRECE de saneamiento y depuración de aguas que impulsa el Ministerio para mejorar la calidad de las aguas que llegan hasta nuestros ríos.





> El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha licitado 12 nuevos anuncios de contratos de saneamiento y depuración de las aguas con cargo al Plan de Medidas para el Crecimiento, la Competitividad y la Eficiencia (Plan CRECE) puesto en marcha por el Gobierno para avanzar en la mejora de la calidad de las aguas.
> 
> En total, el Ministerio invertirá 50,9 millones de euros en estos nuevos proyectos a ejecutar en las Comunidades Autónomas de Cantabria (33,1 millones de euros), Islas Baleares (11,1 millones de euros), Castilla y León (4,1 millones de euros), Comunidad de Madrid (2 millones de euros) y Extremadura (0,5 millones de euros).
> 
> Estos nuevos anuncios, publicados en el Diario Oficial de la Unión Europea (DOUE), se suman a los 61 publicados en lo que llevamos de año, correspondientes también al Plan CRECE.
> Actuaciones de depuración en Cantabria
> 
> En la Comunidad Autónoma de Cantabria el Ministerio ha licitado las siguientes actuaciones:
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...uracion-espana

----------

Asteriom (25-oct-2015),F. Lázaro (24-oct-2015)

----------

